# Schwebende Sektoren= Baldiger Festplatten tot?



## Ares_Providence (28. Juli 2010)

Juten tach Jungs und Mädels,

Ich habe vorkurzen mal ein programm besorgt um den zustand der festplatten zu betrachten einmal Crystaldiskinfo und HD Tune Pro Trial.

Nun beide geben mir den Gleichen fehler raus und zwar den mit dem Schwebenden Sektoren.

Was kann ich gegen tun damit ich das wegbekommen oder ist das schonmal ein Anzeichen das diese HDD bald den Geistaufgibt?
Es ist eine Samsung HD203WI 2000.3GB und auch noch recht jung.


Gruß
Ares


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2010)

Schwebende Sektoren sind ein SMART-Wert (vgl. Wikipedia) und bedeuten:

"Current Pending Sector Count": Überwacht Sektoren die während Schreib/Lesezugriffen Fehler verursacht haben eine bestimmte Zeit lang bevor sie als reallocated markiert werden. Konnten Sektoren zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder fehlerfrei benutzt werden verringert sich der dargestellte Wert. 

Auf deutsch wenn sich deine Festplatte verschreibt und es bemerkt wird der betroffene Sektor markiert und überwacht - er ist dann "schwebend", funktioniert aber. Wiederholt sich der Fehler nicht, wird der Sektor wieder normal verwendet - das kommt bei abermillionen Sektoren bei 2TB Platten häufiger vor und ist unbedenklich.
Tritt der Fehler vermehrt im gleichen Sektor auf wird dieser als defekt markiert und nicht weiter verwendet - auch das ist kein Grund eine Festplatte zu tauschen - es ist zwar wesentlich seltener aber immer noch unbedenklich so lange die Zahl der defekten Sektoren klein bleibt.

Insgesamt gesagt: Deine Festplatte wird ihren geist nicht aufgeben - jedenfalls nicht aufgrund von schwebenden Sektoren


----------



## Ares_Providence (28. Juli 2010)

Okay hört sich mal gut an brauche ich mir nicht noch nen kopp machen wo ich nun ne neue platte herbekomme ^^

Edit: Also mit einer richtigen Fomartierung als keine schnelle bekommt man das weg.
Hat nur 2 zeistunden gedauert aber nun alles wieder in bester ordnung.


----------

